# Media mail shipping questions



## pdrobber (Jan 12, 2012)

Its not tortoise related (and Iknow that bothers some people, but I trust and value the advice of peoplle here so I'm inquiring) 

So I shared a few days ago that I am selling old textbooks on amazon. I was advised to use media mail standard shipping as the rates are lower than other options, including flat rate boxes and envelopes. However, I read that it is for educational items like books only, and subject to inspection. To make sure no restricted items are being shipped using this method. I don't have my own boxes or envelopes and also don't want to go to the post office with all packaged to have the person say they need to see what's inside...
There's also an option to buy shipping online and print shipping labels but I don't have the sticker labels to print on. 

So, do you think it would be okay for me to bring the books I have to ship to the post office, go up to the teller, try to ship media mail,let them see they're books, package them, weigh them, buy postage and write out shipping labels? Has anyone used media mail shipping? I heard there's limitations for using it shipping to HI, if it's possible at all, does anyone know?


----------



## elvis (Jan 12, 2012)

The post office does not open and inspect media mail at the office you ship it from. The random inspections happen going from one processing plant to the next. So wrap your books up and tell the window clerk you have books for media mail. Thank you for using the postal service


----------



## pdrobber (Jan 12, 2012)

elvis said:


> The post office does not open and inspect media mail at the office you ship it from. The random inspections happen going from one processing plant to the next. So wrap your books up and tell the window clerk you have books for media mail. Thank you for using the postal service



Thanks for the info... Could I use those padded envelopes made by USPS?It would be nice and snug. Or are boxes more secure for books? Does either cost more? could probably use a plain thick large envelope but the padding will make me feel better (as according to amazons rules I'm responsible for the items until they are delivered and I don't want to deal with refunds and stuff.


----------



## dmarcus (Jan 12, 2012)

When I sold off my collection of old VHS movies using Amazon, I sent them all media mail and used the padded envelopes and never had any issues...


----------



## elvis (Jan 12, 2012)

Never use the padded envelopes for hard back books they rip easily. Light weight or paper back books you can use those padded envelopes. Your shipping cost will be determined by weight, size and destination zip code. Be sure to add delivery confirmation to your parcel for tracking and some proof of delivery.



elvis said:


> Never use the padded envelopes for hard back books they rip easily. Light weight or paper back books you can use those padded envelopes. Your shipping cost will be determined by weight, size and destination zip code. Be sure to add delivery confirmation to your parcel for tracking and some proof of delivery.



Any further questions send me a private message. Since this is a tortoise forum. Thank you, Tammy


----------

